# How much to hack my Series 2???



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

I'm just checking...

I have hacked several Series 1 Tivos but I recently purchased my first Series 2 and have started to do a little research before I start hacking. It looks like the best option I have is to download SApper and go to DVRupgrade and purchase the LBA48 iso, the Slicer and Instantcake. Is there a semi-easy way to hack my series 2 without buying those three items? Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need at least the LBA48 ISO. 
If you want to do some work, you can semi- manually update the software, negating the need for Slicer 

You don't need Instantcake if you already have a working image.


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

classicsat said:


> You need at least the LBA48 ISO.
> If you want to do some work, you can semi- manually update the software, negating the need for Slicer
> 
> You don't need Instantcake if you already have a working image.


Hmmm, any docs on how to semi-manually update the software? I do have a working image and an OLD copy of LBA48 ISO but I think it only has the series1 kernel on it.

Thanks for helping a S2 newbie out!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It depends on what you want to do with it. Updating is automatic with tivo service and don't require hacking, other things like neworking is included already.


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> It depends on what you want to do with it.


Tivoweb to start with. The main thing is that it bugs me to not be able to telnet/ftp into the box when it was so easy to do it with a Series 1.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Series2 and 3 already have networking, whether wired or wireless using the tivo adapter.

Tivoweb is only for Series 1.

No FTP/telnet to S2, however, you can https://<-- your tivo IP here -->/nowplaying.html

(Note below) I have both my tivos wirelessly networked without hacking.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivoweb is only for Series 1.


I must be hallucinating. I could have sworn I was using tivowebplus on my S3 5 minutes ago.


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> No FTP/telnet to S2


Huh?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

This site might help explain all you need.

http://www.tivo.com/whatistivo/compare/index.html

The back of the S2 has USB port which you can plug in a network adapter, either the tivo brand wireless adapter or a wired adatper. Some tivo like the Tivo HD/Series 3 has a network jack in the back, and USB port for the wireless adapter as well.


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> This site might help explain all you need.


I want to hack my tivo's kernel so I can gain telnet and ftp access to it. That is a webpage describing the difference between a Tivo and a cable DVR. Can anyone point me to a FAQ on hacking the SAS2 for free?


----------



## rmcelwee (Apr 6, 2001)

Getting more confused by the minute. I find this on www.dvrupgrade.com:


We do not offer products for installing telnet/ftp on the TCD240080; you might check http://tivocommunity.com and http://************.com for additional information.

I thought the upgraded kernel is what allowed telnet/ftp???


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivoweb is only for Series 1.


OK, stop confusing the newbies with misinformation. Tivoweb works with all versions of Tivos, not just the S1's.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The upgraded kernel itself doesn't enable FTP/Telnet, it just allows the changes needed to install or enable them.

As for a Psuedo Slicer script, I made one with a modified software install script (basically doesn't reboot), then copied the old kernel and hacks over, then reboot.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)




----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


>


???


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

1) Get a killhdinitrd'd kernel. Install it in your active kernel partition (bootpage -b /dev/hdX). The $5 boot cd has two kernels that will work, 3.1.5 & 7.2.2-oth-K1. This will circumvent the tivo's security measures that would otherwise removes your hacks after you install them.
2) Install necessary tivo utilities (tivoftpd,ls,vi), easiest way is to grab AlphaWolf's 'tivotools' bundle from ddb. unpack somewhere on your tivo.
3) Disable the firewall (/sbin/iptables). Several ways to do this, a search should turn them up.
4) Create an /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file to start up your hacks when your tivo boots. Ex :

```
#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/whereveryouputtivotools
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
/sbin/tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
```
Those are pretty generic steps, but that's really about all it takes. Don't expect to find much of this stuff on this forum. Spend some time reading over at ddb instead.


----------



## jtnierenberg (Dec 8, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> The Series2 and 3 already have networking, whether wired or wireless using the tivo adapter.
> 
> Tivoweb is only for Series 1.
> 
> ...


Dumb guy question... what's the user name and password to access the above URL? I'm being prompted and have tried some basic options but have had not luck. Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

username:tivo
password:your MAK


----------

